

Google your lost Android phone - Errorcod3
https://plus.google.com/+google/posts/CEdEWkg4dvf

======
lkbm
Is this supposed to just be GWS? It's not working for me. (Of course, I have
the interface set to Spanish, which has occasionally kept things like
"weather" from working as well.)

EDIT:
[https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager](https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager)
works fine. Just not doing anything from GWS.

~~~
27182818284
Yes. It works right in the standard Google homepage. (For me it requests I
sign in again for security first)

------
plorg
Other than a front page macro, is there a new feature? Obviously the Android
Device Manager has been around for a long time, but could you always use it to
ring your phone? I could have sworn I saw the 'ring' option on the tracking
page at least several weeks ago.

------
Errorcod3
We’ve all been there — you’ve searched under your car seat, tossed around the
sofa cushions and you still can’t find your phone. If you know where your
computer is, you can now ask Google to find your Android phone from your
desktop. If the pesky phone is hiding nearby, Google can ring it for you — or
you can see it on the map if you, say, forgot it at the bar. Just make sure
you’ve got the latest version of the Google app installed on your device!

~~~
marvy
The ringing feature works as long as your phone has background data turned on
(I think). But the location feature needs you to have location turned on as
well.

------
fphhotchips
It makes me log in again to use it. That's fine except that I have 2FA, the
codes for which are generated by my phone.

Now, yes, I can use Authy to go and get them, but I suspect that if I were
using Google Authenticator I'd still be without a phone.

~~~
jordanthoms
You could use backup codes or the account recovery procedures in that case.

